# new pse



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i just got me a new pse dream season evo. ive been sighting it in after work over the last few days. my top sight pin shoots in the same spot for 10 20 and 30 yards. i was wondering if this is common with the new technology they have. ive always shot old compounds and even older recurves. so far i love the bow.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I just got a new pse bow madness and i have been shooting 1 pin at 10 and 20 yards. I have not tried it at 30 yards although I am thinking that will now be to far off. It has been 10 years since I bowhunted and I am amazed how much the technology has changed.


----------



## kathomps71 (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought a PSE Stinger a few months back and my top pin shoots out to 20 yards, but that dream season evo is a significantly faster bow than mine. If yours is at 60 or 70 pound draw, I would say the top pin shooting out to 30 yards seems about right.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

my bow is 70 lbs. shoots 345 fps. my boss wants to get a stinger. how do u like the one that you have?


----------



## kathomps71 (Jun 2, 2011)

My stinger is my first ever bow, and, for the price, its awesome. I shot many different bows before I bought it, and other than the ridiculously expensive mathews and hoyt bows, this one felt the best to me. Very smooth, not much hand shock. There are some really good deals on them on ebay, thats where i got mine.


----------

